# Looking for amateur tank pics & specs!



## GillesF (8 Sep 2011)

Hi guys

I'm still building my aquascaping blog which will have an "inspiration category". I know I can use the pictures from the sticky and contests but I'm also looking for amateur tanks. Preferably tanks with full specs (lighting, fertilizers, filtration, ...). The name of the designer will be mentioned (unless not wanted).

So, got any pictures for me?   

Thanks,
Gilles


----------



## chrisfraser05 (8 Sep 2011)

you can tank anything you want from my journal


----------



## GillesF (9 Sep 2011)

Thanks. 

Links to other forums/contests are welcome too by the way!


----------



## Aquadream (16 Sep 2011)

GillesF said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> Links to other forums/contests are welcome too by the way!


Hi. If you give me an e-mail I can send you some of my earlier aquarium pictures with specs.


----------

